# Solved: File Based Write Filters v.s. Enhanced Write Filters?



## lab_rat (Feb 16, 2010)

so basically, i'm learning how to build a new image with Windows Embedded Standard 2011. you get to decide which kind of write filters you're gonna use when you are setting up your image.... i need to figure these "write filters" out before i continue learning and reading through the lab manual. this is all so confusing to me, im a beginner at all this 

any ideas? or at least a shove in the right direction?


----------



## lab_rat (Feb 16, 2010)

40 views. no answers. fml


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.windowsfordevices.com/c/a/Windows-For-Devices-Articles/Overview-of-Windows-Embedded-Standard-2011/"]Embedded Enabling Features enable a number of scenarios that are important for specialized devices but may not be important for PCs. For most specialized devices, for example, it is desirable that they are locked down, in a known state and take only authorized changes. Windows Embedded Standard 2011 offers three write filters, which were also present in previous generations of the platform:


Enhanced Write Filter protects the system at the partition level by preventing writes to disk and redirecting them to an overlay cache in RAM or another partition. These writes can be discarded at reboot, restoring the system to a known state.
File Based Write Filter protects at the file level, and redirects writes to a RAM overlay cache, but it allows exceptions. This means that explicitly defined folders and files will persist writes to disk but all other writes will be redirected to RAM and can be discarded at reboot.
Registry Filter works with both of the other filters to allow the persistence of certain registry keys even when the write filters are turned on.
[/WEBQUOTE]
File based write filter means you can define files and folders on the disk that you can write to. The Enhanced write filter prevents all writes to the partition.


----------

